# Approx. 30 Years of Cycling Weakly......



## itisaboutthebike (23 Jun 2009)

Yes thats me.............cycling very weakly for the last 30 years......

As title suggests.........free to good home. May be some weeks missing and I may decide to keep a few back (e.g. some of Tour special editions from over the years - just in case I do go on I_Dont_Master_Mind answering Q's on t'Tewr)

Must be able to collect from Derby.

Probably won't be available until I come back from France now in mid-July.


----------



## Dewei (26 Jun 2009)

Hi,

I am very much interested and prepared to wait a few weeks! Would it fit in he car boot?


----------



## Garz (26 Jul 2009)

Holy sheet thirty years would be err over a thousand issues..


----------

